# Trouble removing ABS P Trap



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

use wrench and be sure to turn it the correct way. If its not glued then it should come right of with a wrench.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

plumber Jim said:


> use wrench and be sure to turn it the correct way. If its not glued then it should come right of with a wrench.


Regular crescent wrench or plumbers/pipe wrench?


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

channel locks or pipe wrench. whatever fits.


----------



## johnnydanger (Dec 21, 2008)

Home Depot doesn't sell ABS anymore. Lowes does. Just thought I'd let you know in case it does break.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

johnnydanger said:


> Home Depot doesn't sell ABS anymore. Lowes does. Just thought I'd let you know in case it does break.


That would depend on were you live. They sell ABS here in Colorado.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh, what is that trap on anyways? and why are you trying to remove it?


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

In Canada ABS is used everywhere, easy to find.

It's on a single draining bathroom sink that is clogged up as well as someone dropped a 8" long stick down that I cannot remove without taking the trap off.


----------



## johnnydanger (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm sorry about the mis-informative post. I was repeating what my local Home Depot told me. They had said they stopped stocking it 5 years ago. I thought they stopped as a franchise and not a local thing.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If you have no problem getting those materials.. It should be no big deal if it breaks.. It's probably not glued just tight. But , you never know what someone might do


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

You could just cut it off and install a trap adaptor then install a trap that you don't glue so you can take it off easier in the future.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have one of these wrenches http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/52-301-wrenches/adjustable-slip-nut-wrench-198010.aspx

Pretty sure I got it at home depot or lowes and it works great for getting those fittings lose. Alot easier to get in there than a big pipe wrench.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks all. I got it off. The bigger problem was the 4 year old rusted drain pipe that snapped off the flange after I removed the P trap! Can't believe the quality these days. This was my first sink job, I found it to be alot like a garden hose. You fix the leak in one spot, and three others pop up. I torqued everything down, used pipe dope on the threads, and I was getting small leaks from certain spots. I looked at the other drains in the house and they were all siliconed around EVERY possible spot it could leak. I did the same, and problem solved. I don't care much for plumbing as a slight turn here and there or a dab of this can be all it takes to slowly flood your floor and the 24 hour drying period to see if things leak sucks! Practice makes perfect I guess?


----------

